# 2 members needed in Morgan co. club.



## RebelYell (May 31, 2005)

Need 2 members in Morgan Co. hunt club. 263 acres, 6 year old pines, riverbottom, foodplots.  7 hunters will be hunting deer. but one member is Rabbit hunter only.
 If interested callRick@(706) 342-0859


----------



## red dirt (May 31, 2005)

rebelyell, how much are the dues and is it in the north portion of the county or the south portion?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 1, 2005)

Do y'all have the turkey hunting rights to this property?


----------



## SGaither (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm with the other guys, what part of county? How much are dues?  Is property available to walk?

SGaither


----------



## RebelYell (Jun 1, 2005)

Dues are $439.00, plus we all share cost of planting foodplots,  sorry fellers no Turkeys. lease is northern part of co., and ya can walk property or get with me and ill open gate for ya and show ya the property.


----------



## Kdog (Jun 1, 2005)

What exit off 20?  And what road is it on?  I do not care about the birds.

Kdog


----------



## Walkie Takie (Jun 2, 2005)

*Close to Gwinnett*

Hey  kdog   ,  thw property is on sandy creek road  ,  off of 441  hwy   very close to home  
  I when 78  to   the christmas tree road and ended up on 441  in oconee co  , once you go across river in to Morgan co it's about  3 miles t sandy creek rd  turn right  and land is on the left  ,   I need to thank Rick  for showing me around yesterday  ( in the rain)  great   guy  and  good land w/  mix pines and hardwood  w/ food plots  and river ( creek bottom)
  is hard labor creek     they have a pin board and share all stands  ,  small club w/ low pressure  , looks like about 7 members is all Rick will take  ,  its in a good area  for big bucks ,  and    its about 45 miles from grayson where I live    
  w/t


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 2, 2005)

I may be mistaken but I think that I used to be in this club. I paid my dues but never hunted it because me and my daddy had leased property near Newborn. From Walkie's directions it sounds like the same club and the guy over it was named Rick. I still pass this property on my way to my club on Lower Apalachee Road.


----------



## Kdog (Jun 2, 2005)

Let's just say I was lost from "I when 78 to the Christmas tree road", found again at 441, then all elmo broke out.       

I hunt off the Rutledge Newborn exit.  Simple enough.  I know it's close to me.  Just sounded like the property that borders ours, and I have been trying to join them so I can hunt our corner better.

Kdog


----------



## SGaither (Jun 3, 2005)

Kdog,
Which direction off Rutledge/Newborn Exit.  There is a club off Sewell Church Road south of I-20 off that exit call ***** Head Hunt Club that I'd love to talk whomever is in charge to see if I could join.  Would that be your club?


----------



## Walkie Takie (Jun 14, 2005)

*Morgan co  club*

p m     w/t


----------



## Murdock (Jun 14, 2005)

How many members total and how much land total?


----------



## dherrin (Jun 14, 2005)

How far is it from loganville?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 14, 2005)

dherrin said:
			
		

> How far is it from loganville?



dherrin,
It's about a 40 minute ride to Rick's club from Loganville.


----------



## dherrin (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks Jody Hawk, Go Ga Tech!


----------



## BCR840 (Jun 19, 2005)

*Slots available???*

Do you still have any slots available in the club?  I live in Monroe,  is this very far from there?  would need two slots for me and my buddy.  Any food plots?


----------



## RebelYell (Jun 19, 2005)

*Hunting club*

Yes still have two slots in club, Have 3  food plots that or more than acre apiece, couple small ones too. 263 acres there will only be 6 deer hunters and one rabbit hunter in club. Location is northen Morgan Co. near Hwy 83, around 5 miles south of Bostwick. If yall like to look at land give me call at 706-342-0859

                  Thanks, Rick


----------



## BCR840 (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks Rick,   sounds like a nice place.  I'll give my buddy a call in the a.m. and let him know.  We will give you a call when we can make it out.  Thanks Brian


----------



## GMC Highrider (Jun 20, 2005)

Is there a campsite on the property and if so does it have power/water?


----------



## RebelYell (Jun 22, 2005)

Ok fellows club has been filled
                                        Thanks ,Rick


----------



## Walkie Takie (Jun 23, 2005)

*Morgan  co club*

Good news  Rick,   looks like you will have a good group  to hunt with ,   give me a shout when you guys run the rabbit's  I would enjoy  just tagging along and listening  to the dog's run  , if it's ok         w/t     ps  it's looks like we have a big swamp area  between your place and  new club  ,  river must run out of banks a time or two  per year ???????  maybe  some ducks   ???????


----------

